# YAY! *UPDATE*



## abmama (Aug 2, 2011)

So I've gone to the hardware store twice now and left empty handed bc I was just so lost as to how to make the cage, turns out my husband is tired of trying to help me figure it out so he is letting me either buy one online or the neighbor has a "large" bird cage hes willing to sell for 50 bucks, of course i have to take a look at it to see if it is suitable *crosses fingers* but either way im finally getting a big cage ! Oh and I might be getting a new cage mate (or two) for my guys  ( yes i know about quarentine and introductions lol)

I found and bought my new cage! What do you think? I know i'll have to cover the wire floors but it was a bargain! I think my two fat rattys will have plenty of space now  space enough for another buddy or two i'd say ! Cant wait to decorate!


----------



## luvmyfurbabies (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a cage like that for my sugar gliders (actually 2 of them connected side-by-side).... love it!!! 
I bet your boys will have a ball!


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

how wide is the base? It's definitely tall enough! Depending on the width, it definitely looks like an awesome cage


----------



## abmama (Aug 2, 2011)

BayouBird said:


> how wide is the base? It's definitely tall enough! Depending on the width, it definitely looks like an awesome cage


It is 30x18x55 in. and is also powder coated. I'm going to make extra shelving though so that it goes all the way across the cage as different levels bc i dont want my ratties falling that far should they fall.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

definitely wide enough xD It really does look like an awesome cage, and I'm glad to hear you're working on making it "safe" as that was my next concern

Hanging hammocks and such strategically will help with the possibility of them falling as well, though if you're getting young ones, prepare for the monkey stage as I call it xD My girls have a CN and I don't think I've ever seen them use the ramp... they prefer to just climb the cage and go around the ramp : I'd also go by your nearest dollar store or go to the dollar section of your local store and get some cheap slotted bins and attach them to the sides. It gives them more space and places to dig in fleece scraps or whatever you have on hand.

example:








<-- from dollar tree








<-- also from dollar tree


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a cageworld cage. It may not be as sturdy as some cages like martins or CNs/FNs, but I have heard nothing but good things. They are large and affordable and as long as they are made safe by covering the barred ramps, and hanging many hammocks it's a great cage for several rats. nice job.

I considered getting that cage at one point but ended up going the martins route instead, maybe in the future if I ever get another cage, or ferrets I'd consider these.


----------



## abmama (Aug 2, 2011)

Kiko said:


> That is a cageworld cage. It may not be as sturdy as some cages like martins or CNs/FNs, but I have heard nothing but good things. They are large and affordable and as long as they are made safe by covering the barred ramps, and hanging many hammocks it's a great cage for several rats. nice job.


Yea I know its not as strong as others but with 5 kids and a fixed income we need to be smart about how we spend our money, I'd rather have extra money set aside each month in case of emergencies (vet bills, hospital bills for the kids) than spend a ton of money on a cage when this one would do .


----------



## abmama (Aug 2, 2011)

BayouBird said:


> I'd also go by your nearest dollar store or go to the dollar section of your local store and get some cheap slotted bins and attach them to the sides. It gives them more space and places to dig in fleece scraps or whatever you have on hand.


Thanx thats a great idea !


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

abmama said:


> Kiko said:
> 
> 
> > That is a cageworld cage. It may not be as sturdy as some cages like martins or CNs/FNs, but I have heard nothing but good things. They are large and affordable and as long as they are made safe by covering the barred ramps, and hanging many hammocks it's a great cage for several rats. nice job.
> ...


Trust me I know all about being smart with money lol, I am a serious minimulist, I am all about saving money, I never tell people how to spend money but I find it a little ridiculous when someone has a triple level critter nation for their three rats with 30 hammocks and 30 toys, and then say they can't afford the vet :. My rats don't even have nice hammocks, just old sheets I get for free and sew with cheap fleece.
All the extra animal money is reserved for the vets.
Wish more people had the mind set to save for the vets :/


----------



## abmama (Aug 2, 2011)

Kiko said:


> Trust me I know all about being smart with money lol, I am a serious minimulist, I am all about saving money, I never tell people how to spend money but I find it a little ridiculous when someone has a triple level critter nation for their three rats with 30 hammocks and 30 toys, and then say they can't afford the vet :. My rats don't even have nice hammocks, just old sheets I get for free and sew with cheap fleece.
> All the extra animal money is reserved for the vets.
> Wish more people had the mind set to save for the vets :/


lol I just use my kids old clothes , I have bags of them and was going to throw them out one day bc they were stained then realized how wasteful that was and started making their toys and hammocks out of them


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

abmama said:


> Kiko said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me I know all about being smart with money lol, I am a serious minimulist, I am all about saving money, I never tell people how to spend money but I find it a little ridiculous when someone has a triple level critter nation for their three rats with 30 hammocks and 30 toys, and then say they can't afford the vet :. My rats don't even have nice hammocks, just old sheets I get for free and sew with cheap fleece.
> ...


Old jeans and clothes FTW lol.
Rats don't care so why not?


----------



## abmama (Aug 2, 2011)

Kiko said:


> Old jeans and clothes FTW lol.
> Rats don't care so why not?


I know right? I also use the kids old baby blankets (the ones you wrap them up tight in when they r newborns) we have tons of those and it gives a little color to the cage as well


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Kiko said:


> Old jeans and clothes FTW lol.
> Rats don't care so why not?


Jean pouches FTW


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Goodwill and Salvation Army are my favorite places to shop for fabric and such for my hammocks xD I can find fabric remnants and of course old sheets and old blankets. Shirts and such for less than a dollar... it's a fabric paradise! It might not be the new flashy stuff from wal-mart but my girls certainly don't mind :


----------

